# new petshop....



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

was just wondering if anyone has been in the new petshop in ipswich?

think it's been open a little while maybe month or less. only noticed other week but haven't had chance to visit.
just wondered if anyone has or can say what it's like?
thanks

it's called Skaley Skinz
main town centre


I know a jollyes is opening soon no idea when
but never been to one myself
i've heard/read that they don't sell animals


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

sorry to resurrect but i managed to go there other day
not got loads in at mo but don't think they've been open very long.
looks ok though

also apparently jollyes is open and well i've heard some good and bad things about it. one thing that did surprise me was that apparently they've got animals in. i always heard they sold food and other bits was very surprised when heard they had chickens in
hopefully gonna go and have a nosy this week


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

They have chickens!! Bit odd having them in a town petshop granted but they place is clean and all the animals look healthy and well looked after.. It's really basic at the moment and I'm not sure if they'l be getting reps in although they have a few bits for them.. We'll see..


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh no wait wrong petshop!! There is another new one by the station thats an all round pet feed and supply shop.. Haven't been to scaly skins although isn't that the same chap that ran claws and fins? If so I may be tempted to stay away..


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

yeah jollyes one near station



werewolf said:


> Haven't been to scaly skins although isn't that the same chap that ran claws and fins? If so I may be tempted to stay away..


skaly skinz is in town but to be honest don't think it's in a great place for people to get to. they had few things in most were off sale or on hol except for some of insects
I think it might be run by them actually, the guy in there did look familiar.
oh why avoid? i know roughly about what happened at end with other shop (well heard from other people) but not heard anything else bad, i was gonna maybe get my first rep off them........ well maybe


----------



## samuel.walker (Mar 7, 2011)

hey i work in a jollyes, our branch has small furry animals and fish and only reptile supplies, no reptiles. jollyes focus's on dog/cat foods.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

A Jollyes just opened right by my house in Norwich too  Surprisingly expensive in there though - maybe even more expensive than pets at home! I was surprised to hear they had chickens in (as I keep them too), but by the time I got to check it out, they'd been replaced with rabbits lol.


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Been to skaleyskinz today, i was very impressed with the owner/s knowledge of the animals they are keeping, yet the shop is small and its very basic, but his love for the animals is second to none, cyclops, stumpy and my new best friend a yemen chameleon were all taken in, and are flurrishing very well in his care,

skaleyskinz order in the viv's to sell, and theyre stock is kept to a minimum due to supply and demand for certain animals, id definately expect people in ipswich to go down and have a chat with the owners, youll soon realise they are extremely passionate about the animals, and they care for the well being of the animals as well, they treat them as theyd treat their own pets tbh i was very impressed by what i saw, 

i for one will definately be going back there.


----------



## egalitarianandy22 (Aug 1, 2011)

if thats the one on norwich rd. town side of the double roundabouts i didnt like it much. Don't think they had been open long though as it was as good as empty. When i went there was a group of people in there who all stopped chatting as i walked in and stared at me (actualy thought i'd walked in to someones house) i asked the girl at the counter for some substrate and she asked me what that was  one of them brought some out from the back room so i reached for my card only to be told they dont accept them! I never did return to purchase my substrate with cash like i promised . If this isn't the same one as mentioned above has anyone been in here in the last few months? If so whats it like?


----------

